# Mid-air Itch



## K9Kirk (Feb 24, 2020)

Not a good pic by any means but I thought others might find a bird scratching while flying amusing as well.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 24, 2020)

A very agile bird......


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 25, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> A very agile bird......



What I thought. If they can do that the question remains ... "Do Birds Sleep-fly???" or can they fall asleep at the wheel, so to speak, and keep on flying? Hmmm.


----------

